# Chip's Turn



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Where once I heard the trod of hoof
The birds now feed and peck at dirt
Where once a noble head dipped down
To quench a thirst, is now inert.

Where once five nickers greeted me
Where once five halters hung up flush
Where once the air filled with their sound
Now they are sold, my world is hushed.

My eyes, not dry, gazed at the pen
Gazed at the stall, the paddocks bare
The only sound, soft moaning winds
The only picture, none to share.

T’was then while leaning on the fence
My chin on hands, my tears fresh shed 
I heard the softest step of hoof
And through the trees, a glimpse of red.

Two liquid eyes, inquires now
Since all companions had departed
Is it his time with me at last?
Is there a bond that might be started?

He paused, ears pricked and looked at me
My eyes gazed back and then I call
Was this my steed, and on his back
Together we would conquer all?

One russet ear flicks at my voice
Then daintily he steps across
A distance short in corporal sense
A distance long in love and trust.

He rests his muzzle, velvet soft
Against my hand and nuzzles there
It’s started, this bond we must forge
A promise, it will go somewhere.

And so we begin.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Simply beautiful.


----------

